# APRIL 2012 BMQ - COMBAT ENGINEER



## dinan11 (27 Feb 2012)

Hi there, 

I have been back and forth the RC in the last year numerous times requiring about Combat Engineering. My application has been in the CF'S hands for at least 6 months now. The most information the RC is able to give me is they will be looking at the Engineers Application April 2012 and i should just wait for an email.  Just curious if anyone else out there has been given the same answer. I am a patient man, I would just really like to get to BMQ before the summer rolls around. Another year waiting wouldn't be the end of the world, lots of time to upgrade my skills, but i would much rather get the wheels spinning and get to BMQ. Any information anyone has regarding Combat Engineering for April 2012 would be more then appreciated. 

Cheers


----------



## Waters81 (27 Feb 2012)

dinan11 said:
			
		

> Hi there,
> 
> I have been back and forth the RC in the last year numerous times requiring about Combat Engineering. My application has been in the CF'S hands for at least 6 months now. The most information the RC is able to give me is they will be looking at the Engineers Application April 2012 and i should just wait for an email.  Just curious if anyone else out there has been given the same answer. I am a patient man, I would just really like to get to BMQ before the summer rolls around. Another year waiting wouldn't be the end of the world, lots of time to upgrade my skills, but i would much rather get the wheels spinning and get to BMQ. Any information anyone has regarding Combat Engineering for April 2012 would be more then appreciated.
> 
> Cheers



I've pretty much been told the same thing, only a different version. I was told that they would start processing CE apps within the next couple of weeks...and to expect an email. All I can say is just keep doing what you're doing, call back every couple of weeks and ask for an update. As that infamous motto of the CF goes, hurry up and wait. Believe me, after 4 years of trying to get in, I can honestly say that there is nothing more aggravating than sitting and waiting for that email or phone call.

Good luck, all the best, and who knows, maybe we'll meet at BMQ this year...fingers crossed.

Cheers


----------



## Deelo (27 Feb 2012)

dinan11 said:
			
		

> ...My application has been in the CF'S hands for at least 6 months now...



I hear you. In about 19 days the CF will have had my application for a year. Just be patient. Your time will come. how far are you in the process? What have you completed of the CFAT, medical and interview?


----------



## Bridger (28 Feb 2012)

Hey Folks,

My RC told me April 23rd is the next selection date for CE , but they are making some early selections; I got my call on Feb 23rd.  I talked to them today and it sounds like they're still expecting plenty of April selections.  I'm told the next BMQ's probably won't come up until after Easter, but that's still TBD, at the moment I'm still waiting for Enrolment and BMQ dates...

Hopefully I'll see you guys at BMQ!


----------



## dinan11 (28 Feb 2012)

Thanks for the response guys, at least I'm not the only one in this boat!! as for how far along the process I am... well its easier to say I'm not, Haven't done the CFAT, or medical, or interview, just dropped off the application! Guess there's not much to do other then what I'm doing for the time being! and yes, Hope to see you boys at BMQ soon enough! 

Cheers


----------



## Bridger (29 Feb 2012)

When they gave me the April date they also metioned there's selections planned for July...  If you don't make it for April you still have a shot at a fall BMQ.  You still have 8 weeks to get everything done; anything's possible, especially if you keep yourself on thier radar.

A few tips from my experiance:

My RC gave me the link below to practice for the CFAT... 
http://www.psc-cfp.gc.ca/ppc-cpp/test-examen/gct2-ecg2/index-eng.htm

The medical is pretty much pass or fail; just make sure you're familiar with your family medical history, and be prepared to discuss any allergies or medical conditions you may have.  

As for the interview... Go to forces.ca, click on How to Apply and read through Step 5; it's sound advice.


----------



## Donny (29 Feb 2012)

Are you guys all waiting for CE?


----------



## Bridger (29 Feb 2012)

Yes, I think so...  Looks like a lot of people are applying for CE.  I'm guessing you are too?


----------



## Donny (29 Feb 2012)

I am not. I have been merit listed for last 5 months (for ACOP) still no luck on getting selected. Just trying to figure out what trades will open by April 1st. How about you?


----------



## Bridger (1 Mar 2012)

I originally merit listed for COMM RSCH, NCI OP, and NES OP in Sept. 2011, I switched to ACISS, CE, and COMM RSCH in January and had my update interviews on Feb. 14th.  I recieved my selection call for CE on Feb. 23rd... 

Now I'm waiting for enrollment and BMQ dates...  I was told enrollment will be "no later than March 31st", but I may have an unusually long wait for BMQ.


----------



## Bridger (1 Mar 2012)

Donny, 

Just thinking about April 1st...  ACISS and CE are almost definitly opening, the last numbers I heard were 110 and 125 respectively.  COMM RSCH might take in up to 36 but it's not open for processing.  I only looked at a couple of other trades and they were either not open, or only recruiting a very small number of people.  Still lots of possibilities!

If you don't mind going Navy, I'm pretty sure NCI OP and NES OP are opening and recruiting about 65 each...  Not exactly ACOP, but there may be some similarities that interest you.


----------



## Donny (1 Mar 2012)

about 4 weeks ago i went to CFRC and told them i wanted to put my name for AVN TECH as well as my second choice. They said i have to wait till April for that. However, last night i saw on the website lots of trades are marked as "accepting applications" including AVN TECH. ACOP is not listed as accepting applications. I will be going to RC today to see if they can include me for AVN TECH then they will have to do another interview. 
I am hoping the trades highlighted as "accepting applications" are intended to open by next month. I am thinking that because they werent highlighted like that about 2-3 weeks ago.


----------



## Deelo (1 Mar 2012)

Bridger said:
			
		

> Just thinking about April 1st...  ACISS and CE are almost definitly opening, the last numbers I heard were 110 and 125 respectively.  COMM RSCH might take in up to 36 but it's not open for processing.



Sweet! I'm merit listed for both ACISS and COMM RSCH, so if that info is correct, it's fantastic news.


----------



## jklaus (1 Mar 2012)

This is all excellent news, been merit listed since last april for CE.
Hoping this is my time, best of luck to all and hopefully we will meet somewhere down the road!


----------



## Donny (1 Mar 2012)

I was told they get to know around march 20-15th. I would suggest contact your RC by then.


----------



## Bridger (2 Mar 2012)

Deelo said:
			
		

> Sweet! I'm merit listed for both ACISS and COMM RSCH, so if that info is correct, it's fantastic news.



It did come with the disclaimer that nothings garanteed until the budget's approved...  

Here's and interesting document I found while researching ACISS.  It was published in Nov 2011 and recommends an intake of 384 each year for the next couple of years...  They probably won't take in that many, but they appear to need a lot of people in the ACISS trade.

http://pubs.drdc.gc.ca/inbasket/DRP_CORA.120127_1415.TM2011-194_A1b.pdf


----------



## Donny (2 Mar 2012)

I guess 29 more days then.


----------



## Deelo (3 Mar 2012)

Bridger said:
			
		

> It did come with the disclaimer that nothings garanteed until the budget's approved...



That is understood; just being optimistic.


----------

